
EigenCoder: Programming Stereotypes - trestletech
http://trestletech.com/2016/03/09/eigencoder/
======
carsongross
Hey, man, you'd be sad too if you lived to see what modern man would do to
programming languages:

[http://www.computerhistory.org/fellowawards/_media/img/fello...](http://www.computerhistory.org/fellowawards/_media/img/fellows/2004_niklaus_wirth.jpg)

[http://kazimirmajorinc.com/Documents/Why-Dijkstra-didnt-
like...](http://kazimirmajorinc.com/Documents/Why-Dijkstra-didnt-like-
Lisp/McCarthy.jpg)

The old guys wrote the best stuff:

[https://cr.yp.to/bib/1995/wirth.pdf](https://cr.yp.to/bib/1995/wirth.pdf)

~~~
twic
Completing the holy trinity of bearded computer pioneers looking appalled at
the modern age: [https://www.netmeister.org/blog/images/dijkstra-quick-n-
dirt...](https://www.netmeister.org/blog/images/dijkstra-quick-n-dirty.jpg)

------
imh
In addition to the caveats they list, there may be systematic biases as to who
includes a profile pic and who doesn't. Even an enormous sample and perfect
inferences from the face API can't surmount a bad dataset (bad depending on
what you are trying to learn from it)

~~~
antsar
To be fair, they did address that:

    
    
        Lang 	FacesDetected
        ruby 	71
        r 		38
        javascript 	60
        java 	47
        html 	59
        go 		53
        cpp 	34
        c 		24
        python 	49
        php 	66
        perl 	45
        swift 	49
        csharp 	61

~~~
imh
Not quite. That relates to sample sizes and, as far as interpretation goes,
it's dealt with as if the rest were missing at random. In reality, they are
probably missing not at random, but in relation to other characteristics,
changing the interpretation.

------
greydius
This site crashed my browser 3 out of 3 attempts. Firefox 44.0.2 on Android
5.1.1

~~~
Buge
Happened to me on Firefox 45.0 on Windows.

But when I restarted it gave a popup saying there was an unresponsive script
and asking if I wanted to stop it.

Script: data:application/x-javascript;…B9XX0se30sWzMxMV0pKDMxMSl9KTs=:40

------
Mikeb85
R does give me a smile more often than most other languages (everything is
just so easy), though I also have a big beard. Interesting article.

------
imadeajoke
I felt I should point out that cpp is probably on the bottom end of the facial
hair graph as a result of being on top of the age graph...

------
Gratsby
There's only one conclusion to draw from the age data:

Somewhere between 50 and 60, software developers realize that their skill can
be better put to work managing the retirement fund.

------
staticautomatic
I chuckled when I saw that java programmers smile the least.

------
Scarbutt
Do software engineers stop programming at 35?

~~~
rzzzt
Hopefully not :) Check the "Density" tab to see eg. 53 year old programmers
recorded for C# and Python.

~~~
jrapdx3
Even better, looks like there are a few programmers (CPP and HTML) >60 years
old, though the graph shows n=0 for those data points, so do those guys
actually exist? If so, the oldest programmer is 86.4, now _that 's_
impressive.

~~~
rzzzt
I was also wondering about that. Y-axis values are rounded to integers, even
in the data source contained in a script node on the page.

